# Mousey photos, pairings, updates



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Photos, simple as that!

Pairing of WNT Krakatoa and EVLV Alpha Nepal (Nepal is in front)









Here they are again on a 4-horned ram skull, Krakatoa on top, such a good poser!









Pairing of WNT Socket and EVLV Beta Murtis









Pairing of EVLV Alpha Durga and EVLV Alpha Bali (Durga to the right)









The satin agouti umbrous buck I got from Stina at the ECMA show


















The Dilute X-brindle I got from Stina at the ECMA show


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some very interesting and unusual mousies. I really like the splashed ones with the patchy pattern (I cal that combo with the white patches painted) and that umbrous agouti is yummy!


----------

